# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  الي عندها قصص مع دعوات مستجابه بعد رمضان ...

## قلبي خالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

حبيت اطرح لكم موضوع عن فضل الدعاء في رمضان

كلنا عندنا امنيات نتمى نحققها واكيد رمضان شهر الدعاء وفرررررصه كبيره والدعاء له فضل عظيم في هذا الشهر العظيم ...

ياليت الي كان عندها تجربه عن دعوه مستجابه بعد رمضان ما تبخل فيها علينا....


انا عن نفسي بحط تجربه بسيطه

انا كان ودي اروح الحج السنه الي طافت وكان في واااااااايد عوائق ..........
سبحان الله الي يسرها لي ربي من حيث لا احتسب واتسخرت لي القلوب سبحان الله الكريم



الي عندها تجربه عن دعوه استجيبت بعد رمضان ما تبخل فيها علينا


يزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## حبيبي مدلعني

ماذكــــــــــــــــــر فديتج احين
وموضوعج حلوووووووو تسلمين

----------


## سلوة المشاعر

السلام عليكم .........
اشحالج أختي العزيزه ............ موضوعج واااااايد حلو ......
أنا الغاليه دعيت في رمضان أنه الله يرزقني الولد لأني ما عندي ولد ........ سبحانه الله العظيم رمضان إلي بعده كنت حامل وقبل رمضان كنت مسويه سونار وقالولي ولد ..... سبحان الله الله رزقني بولد بعد رمضان ...... وأن شاء الله يكون ولد صالح .......

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

ان شاء الله يكون لنا دعواة مستجابة في رمضان

----------


## قلبي خالي

> السلام عليكم .........
> اشحالج أختي العزيزه ............ موضوعج واااااايد حلو ......
> أنا الغاليه دعيت في رمضان أنه الله يرزقني الولد لأني ما عندي ولد ........ سبحانه الله العظيم رمضان إلي بعده كنت حامل وقبل رمضان كنت مسويه سونار وقالولي ولد ..... سبحان الله الله رزقني بولد بعد رمضان ...... وأن شاء الله يكون ولد صالح .......


يزاج الله خيييير الغاليه في ميزان حسناتج يارب العالمين

----------


## قلبي خالي

وصلتني هذه المعلومة وأحببت أن أعرضها عليكم للفائدة 

يقال أن للصائم دعوة عند فطره لا ترد 

وللصائم دعوة لا ترد 

فأفضل طرق الدعاء في رمضان بحيث تشمل جميع جوانب حياتك وكل ما تريده من دعاء 

أن تخصص لكل يوم صيام دعوة واحدة تـلــــــــــح على الله بها

وتدعوها عند فطرك ولا تكرر هذه الدعوة مرة أخرى طوال الشهر 

بمعنى أن يكون لك في كل يوم دعوة واحدة تلـــــح على الله بها طوال اليوم 

وأفضل الطرق 

أن تحدد الدعوات التي ترغب أن يستجيبها الله لك 

وتقسمها على أيام هذا الشهر الفضيل 

ومن ثم تشرع في الإلحاح كل يوم بدعوة معينة مع الأخذ طبعاً بأسباب الإجابة وتحري أوقاتها 


تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 

واستجاب لنا جميع دعواتنا 

ولا تنسوا إخوانكم المسلمين من صالح دعواتكم

----------


## نك نيم

* انا كنت دوووم ادعي قبل الفطور انه اييب نسبه في الـ 90 حزتها كنت ثنويه عااامه 

وفي نص السنه كانت نسبتي فال70 وعندي دويحه خخخ >> النظام الجديم .. 

وسبحان الله .. الله استجاب دعااائي ويبت نسبه في الـ 90 ^^ ومن الفرحه كنت اصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييح لانه مب من مجهوووودي .. بس من توفيق ربي .. 

بنات اشجعكم ادعوووو وادعوووو وادعووو وارجووو ربكم واتوسلووو اليه ولا تيأسووون .. هو القادر على كل شي .. 

الله ما يخيب ظن عبده المسلم ... ظنو كل خير في الله .. ادعو وانتو موقنين بالاجااااابه .. 

الله يحقق اللي فبالنا جمييييييييييييييييييييعا 


اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع ... لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*أنا من فترة الحمد الله.. الله هداني و صرت اكثر التزاما في أكثر من شي

و أزكي و غيرت من عمري وايد و قمت اواضب على قراية البقرة كل يوم و الأذكار و غيرها.. 

و هذا اول رمضان يمر عليه و انا على هالحال

فقمت اصلي قيام الليل و طبعا اقرا القرآن و الحمد الله.. كنت أتمنى شي.. و الله حققلي اياه في فترة بسيطة ^___^*

----------


## أم منصور 99

انا الحمدلله اقرا البقره كل يوم

وادعي ربي كل يوم

ويااارب تستر علي وتحقق اللي في بالي يااارب

----------


## sweet_2008

انا دعيت فى رمضان ان الله يرجع زوجى بالسلامة من سفره لان المفروض يجلس سنتين خارج الامارات دورة والحمد الله الله استجاب لى واتكسلت الدورة خخخخخخ ورجع لنا بعد رمضان

----------


## keaf aseabk

انا من فتره كنت ادعي انه الله اييسر اموري
والحمدلله عكل حاال
ومازلت استغفر واقرا البقره 
والله يسهل علي وايسر امووري ياارب

----------


## keaf aseabk

انا من فتره كنت ادعي انه الله اييسر اموري
والحمدلله عكل حاال
ومازلت استغفر واقرا البقره 
والله يسهل علي وايسر امووري ياارب

----------


## Bent RAK

اللهم لكـ الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانكـ

----------


## غرنوقة غاوية

الله يثبتني على طاعته ..
ويتقبل دعائي ويغفر لي ويحقق اللي في بالي ....

----------


## قلبي خالي

up up up

----------


## فطومة الحبوبة

ياااااااااااااااااااارب ربي يستجيب دعائي ويتحقق اللي في بالي .. لما بيصير اللي في بالي اكيد بخبركم عزيزاتي ..

----------


## شوق _ زايد

للرفع

----------


## keaf aseabk

ياااااااارب تحققلي اللي في بالي يااااارب

----------


## Red _Flower

ياااااااااارب الله يستجب لدعائي

----------


## عيون المها 09

الصراحه انا دايما استغفر واقرا القران والحمدلله بس لي حلم ودايما اطلب من ربي استحي اقولكم شو حلمي خخخخخخخخ بس انشالله يحققلي دايما احلم اني ابغي بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 3 مليون درهم ولا زياده ما اعرف ليش من يوم وانا صغيره ابغي هالشئ خخخخخخخخ يوم اقول حق اي حد يضحكون علي بس بعدني ع يقين من ربي وانشالله يتحقق الحلم وكل عام وانتوا بخير

----------


## ام هدويه

انا دعيت ربي فرمضان اني اتزوج ههههههههههههههههه
وكنت اصيح وانا ادعي مستعيله على العرس هههههههههههه
والحمد لله فنص رمضان انخطبت وفالعشر الاواخر كانت ملجتي 
والحين عندي عيال 
كنت اكثر من الاستغفار

----------


## وردة جوريه

حلو موضوعج بس اغتنموا وقت اجاب الدعاء مثل الثلث الأخير من الليل وبين الأذان والاقامة وفي السجود ويوم الجمعة وليلة القدر وقبل الفطور في رمضان والتزموا بشروط الدعاء ابتدوا بالحمد في الدعاء واختموا بالصلاة على النبي ادعوا ربكم وانتوا موقنون بالأجابة ولا تييأسون من رحمته والحوا في الدعاء وخلوا قلبكم حاضر في الدعاء ووادعوا بدعوة الانبياء ولاتنسون الوالدين في الدعاء



أسباب عدم استجابة الدعاء 

1- الاستعجال 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ((يستجاب لأحدكم مالم يعجل , يقول دعوت فلم يستجب لي))
وعنه أيضا (( لا يزال يستجاب للعبد ما لم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رحم ما لم يستعجل )) قيل يا رسول الله ما الاستعجال ؟ قال : (( يقول قد دعوت , فلم أر يستجب لي , فيستحسر عند ذلك ويدع الدعاء )).

2- الحكمة الربانية .
عن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ما على الأرض من رجل مسلم يدعو الله عز وجل بدعوة إلا آتاه الله إياها , أو كف عنه من السوء مثلها مالم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رحم )) فقال رجل من القوم : إذا نكثر ؟ قال : ( الله أكثر ) .رواه الترمذي وأحمد

3- الدعاء بإثم أو قطيعة رحم .
للحديث السابق .

4- أكل الداعي من مأكل حرام , وشربه من مشرب حرام , ولبسه من لباس حرام .
فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عنه (( أنه ذكر الرجل يطيل السفر أشعث أغبر , يمد يديه إلى السماء يا رب يا رب , ومطعمه حرام , و مشربه حرام , وملبسه حرام , وغذي بالحرام . فأنى بستجاب لذلك ))

5- عدم الجزم في الدعاء .
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يقولن أحدكم : اللهم اغفر لي إن شئت . اللهم ارحمني إن شئت , ليعزم المسألة فإنه لا مستكره له )).البخاري ومسلم

6- ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر .
عن حذيفة بن اليمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( والذي نفسي بيده لتأمرن بالمعروف , ولتنهون عن المنكر أو ليوشكن الله أن يبعث عليكم عقابا منه ثم تدعونه فلا يستجاب لكم )). الترمذي وأحمد

7- استيلاء الغفلة , والشهوة, وهوى النفس . 
قال الله تعالى : [ إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ] سورة الرعد 11

8- عدم الخشوع في الصلاة وعدم الرغبة والرهبة .

9- ارتكاب بعض المعاصي والذنوب المخصوصة.

مشكورة على الموضوع والله يوفقج ويستجاب دعواتكم جميعا

----------


## سلوة المشاعر

> حلو موضوعج بس اغتنموا وقت اجاب الدعاء مثل الثلث الأخير من الليل وبين الأذان والاقامة وفي السجود ويوم الجمعة وليلة القدر وقبل الفطور في رمضان والتزموا بشروط الدعاء ابتدوا بالحمد في الدعاء واختموا بالصلاة على النبي ادعوا ربكم وانتوا موقنون بالأجابة ولا تييأسون من رحمته والحوا في الدعاء وخلوا قلبكم حاضر في الدعاء ووادعوا بدعوة الانبياء ولاتنسون الوالدين في الدعاء
> 
> 
> 
> أسباب عدم استجابة الدعاء 
> 
> 1- الاستعجال 
> عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ((يستجاب لأحدكم مالم يعجل , يقول دعوت فلم يستجب لي))
> وعنه أيضا (( لا يزال يستجاب للعبد ما لم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رحم ما لم يستعجل )) قيل يا رسول الله ما الاستعجال ؟ قال : (( يقول قد دعوت , فلم أر يستجب لي , فيستحسر عند ذلك ويدع الدعاء )).
> ...





جزاج الله خير وما قصرتي .......

----------


## Gala Uae.

ماشاءالله الله يباركلكم ان شاء الله
حلو الموضوع

----------


## ام عمار

بارك الله فيكم

حلو الموضوع ^^

----------


## أم علي95

تسلمين أختي 
قلبي . . 
ويزآج الله خيـر . .
أن شاء الله

----------


## keaf aseabk

لللللللللللرفع

----------


## قلبي خالي

للرفع ....................

----------


## keaf aseabk

للللللللللللللرفع

----------


## غرام أطفال

للرفع

----------


## Dmoooa

جزاج الله كل الخير اختي الغالية .. وان شاء الله كل حرف انكتب في هالموضوع في ميزان حسناااااتج انتي وكل من دش وشارك او حتى قرا الموضوع ..

الموضوع وااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو .. ومشاركات البنات ما شاء الله عليهن تخليه احلى واحلى ,, وصدق تخلي الواحد يتشجع اكثر واكثر .. 

يا الله يا رب .. يا ارحم الراحمين .. تحقق دعوات جميع البنات ..وخواتي .. وترزقنا ما نتمنى يا عزيز يا جبار .. يا قادر على ذلك وحدك ... اللهم آمين .. 

مرة ثانية .. الله يجزيج كل الخير الغالية ..


أستغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب إليه ..

----------


## جروح الزمن11

جزاك الله الف خير عالموضوع الطيب
أتمنى ربي يستجيب لدعائي ولدعاء كل البنات ويسهل امورنا ويفرج همومنا في هذا الشهر الفضيل
سبحانه إنه على كل شيء قدير
لا إله إلا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## قلبي خالي

يزاكم الله خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب العالمين

----------


## أغراب

هلا بك ،،

أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وأياكن جميعا ممن لا ترد لهم دعوه في هذا الشهر،،!
الكريم وغيره من الشهور ،،
اللهم تقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا وصالح اعمالنا ،،
وجزاك الله كل الخير ،،

،،أغراااااب،،

----------


## حور المجروحة

للرفع ^_^

الموووضوع وااااااايد حلو بصراحة نتحمس أكثر ..

ربي يستجيب كل دعواتكم ..

----------


## بنت اهل الخير

حبيبتي 
الي اعرفه ان الانسان لما يريد حاجه 
يكثر من الاستغفار بنية الشي الي يبيه 
الله يرزجج الي فبالج انشالله

----------


## keaf aseabk

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## قلبي خالي

... للرفع ...

----------


## makeup_D

متابعه  :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يرزقنا ويرزقكم اللي تتمنونه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

ربي يرزقنا ويرزقكم اللي تتمنونه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ريحة الزعفران

انا كنت ادعي اني احمل و اشتغل وعقب رمضان عطول حملت واشتغلت  :Smile:

----------


## ميمي*-*

أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وأياكن جميعا ممن لا ترد لهم دعوه في هذا الشهر،،


أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وأياكن جميعا ممن لا ترد لهم دعوه في هذا الشهر،،

آمين يارب

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير اختي ع الموضوع.. 
والله الواحد ما ييأس من رحمة رب العالمين .. وربنا كريم وكل اللي نتمناه ان شاءالله بيتحقق بس اهم شي الصبر والالحاح في الدعاء مع اليقين .. والحمدلله وايد اشياء كنت اتمناها وربي حقق لي اياها وان شاءالله ربي يحقق لي الشي اللي اتمناه من زمان في القريب العاجل..
(أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وأياكن جميعا ممن لا ترد لهم دعوه في هذا الشهر)

----------


## Im Here

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستجاب دعائهم في هذا الشهر المبارك يااارب العالمين عاجلا غير اجل برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## نانو

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفوا عني 

امميين

----------


## قلبي خالي

> انا كنت ادعي اني احمل و اشتغل وعقب رمضان عطول حملت واشتغلت


ماشاء الله تبارك الله

ربي يزيدج من خيره ويفتح عليج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ياااااااااااارب

----------


## NARRY

ياربي بس انا عندي امنيه وحده بس
مااقدر اجزئها لكل رمضان
كل يوم ادعي نفس الدعوة
يااااااااااااارب اجب لدعائيي وحقق مرادي

----------


## ^_^تنورتي^_^

:Sobhan:

----------


## نك نيم

*اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع . 

اللهم فرج هم المهمووومين ... واكشف كرب المكروووووبين .. 

اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضااااااااه 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين .. 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمييييييييين*

----------


## deblomasya

يارب انك تحقق اللي فبالي

يارب توفقني و بنات المنتدى وتستجيب لدعواتنا جميعا يارحمن يارحيم

----------


## قلبي خالي

للرفع ... ... ...

----------


## قلبي خالي

للرفع...

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

فوووووووووووق

----------


## قلبي خالي

upppp

----------


## قلبي خالي

للرفع

----------


## sarona000

تسلمين حبوبة عالموضوع لنه يشعج البنات ويحمسهن  :Smile: 
انا الحمدلله قبل كنت ادعي ربي بالاشيا اللي اباها وربي دايما يستجيب لي ولله الحمد
بس فيه شي من فترة اتمناه وادعي وبتم ادعي وان شاااااااااءلله بإذنه تعالى ما يرد دعائي

ادعولي يا بنات ان الله يحقق لي اللي فبالي يااااااااااااااارب..

والسموحه

----------


## عيووون احمد

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=544421
شوفي هالرابط (قصة حقيقية)

----------


## ! بنت الورد !

اللهم تقبل منا صومنا هذا .. ويزاكم الله خير

! متابعه بصمت !

----------


## فطمطم

انا ادعي واستغفر بنية انه الله يشفيني يارب :Frown: 
ادعوولي بالشفاء اخواتي

----------


## ورد جـوري

انا السنة اللي فاتت عالسمستر الاول... طانت عندي مشكلة في احدى المواد
وسبحان الله مرات ربج يعطيج حتى بدون ما تحنين و تلحين
كنت على وشك الرسوب و طبعا كانو بيوقفوني سنة كاملة بسبة هالمادة.. خص اني خريجة 

بس الحمدلله دعيت و نجحت و يبت معدل زين  :Smile: 
و انخطبت بعد كذا مرة خخخ بس ما صار نصيب

الحمدلله اهم شي اليقين يا خواتي 
واتركن المحرمات .. حتى ولوشغلات بسيطة ترا تاثر وايد.. سبحان الله بركة من رب العالمين

----------


## dam3a

متااابعه ولي عودة بتجربتي

----------


## قلبي خالي

ماشاء الله ربي يزيدكم من فضله ويرزقنا الفرج القريب يارب العالمين

----------


## ام عمار

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستجاب دعائهم في هذا الشهر المبارك يااارب العالمين عاجلا غير اجل برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## شموخ

انا بعدني اتمنى شي وانتظر ربي ييسر اموري واموركم ياااااااااارب

----------


## مون لايت

هلا بك ،،

أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وأياكن جميعا ممن لا ترد لهم دعوه في هذا الشهر،،!
الكريم وغيره من الشهور ،،
اللهم تقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا وصالح اعمالنا ،،
وجزاك الله كل الخير ،،
وادعو لي رب يكفيني الشر ,,,,,,,

----------


## ايمان الجنيبي

انا بقولكم عن تجربتي رحت العياده سويت فحص لعيوني لاني كنت ناويه اسوي عمليه ليزك فقالي الدكتور قرنيتج مخروطه من كثر ما تلبسين العدسات تغير شكلها عطاني اسبوع مالبس العدسه . رحتلة بعد اسبوع وفحص عيني قالي بعدها عينج ما تغير في شي مخروطيه ما اقدر اسويلج لازم اغير القرنيه يعني عمليه جراحيه مكلفه وااااااااااااااايد قلت خلاص مابي رديت البيت وانا مظايقه وتميت ادعي في صلاتي عند الفطور بعدها باسبوع رحت عند دكتور ثاني وسوى الفحص قالي قرنيييييييييييتج سليمه وستانست وسويت العمليه الحمد الله وماكلفتني وانا الحين اشوف وهذا بفضل ربي

----------


## جمال إنسانة

بنوتات فديتكن ، الأمل اللي ينبعث بقلبي قوي عقب ما أقرا تجاربكن

انا الحين في فترة "انظار الاستجابة"

وحقيقة : كدت أن أوقف دعائي، لأني لم أر له صدى، و لكن كادت تكون فعلتي هذه القاضية على كل جهودي، لن أتوقف عن الدعاء، و اسأل الله الإجابة
*
أمن يجيب المضظر إذا دعاه و يكشف سوء؟

أدعوني أستجب لكم*


بنات المشكله إني يوم ادعي بما أريده، أصيح أكثر، لإني أذكر ما أنا محرومه منه ، الدعاء ليس بالسهل، و لكني أفعله ... 

اللهم صبرني..

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

اللهم امين 

اكتب لنا النصيب في الاستجاب الدعاء 

ان شاءلله يتحقق الا اباه مع الايام يااارب

----------


## قلبي خالي

كل عام وانتم بخير

بمناسبة قرب رمضان 

ننتظر مزيد من تجاربكم بالدعوات المستجابات بعد رمضان


رمضان شهر الدعاء

----------


## miss d!or

وانتي بخير حبيبتي 

انا عن نفسي اممم كمن ادعي بس مب فرمضان يعني فالصلاه 

بس ماكانت دعواتي تستجاب (( لاني كنت ما اصلي الفجر الا متأخر ...... الخ )) يعني ماكنت ملتزمه وهالشي كنت اباه يستوي من سنين 

اما الحين الحمدلله التزمت وقمت استغفر وايد واقرى القرأن عقب كل صلاه واللي كنت اتمناه استوالي مع اني كنت فاقده الامل فيه 

سبحان الله

----------


## قلبي خالي

> وانتي بخير حبيبتي 
> 
> انا عن نفسي اممم كمن ادعي بس مب فرمضان يعني فالصلاه 
> 
> بس ماكانت دعواتي تستجاب (( لاني كنت ما اصلي الفجر الا متأخر ...... الخ )) يعني ماكنت ملتزمه وهالشي كنت اباه يستوي من سنين 
> 
> اما الحين الحمدلله التزمت وقمت استغفر وايد واقرى القرأن عقب كل صلاه واللي كنت اتمناه استوالي مع اني كنت فاقده الامل فيه 
> 
> سبحان الله


يزاج الله خير الغاليه ما تقصرين

سبحان الله انا بعد اتذكر دعوات كنت ادعيها ولي عوده باذن الله تعالى ولكن ابغي تجارب اكثر باذن الله تعالى البنات مايقصرون

----------


## اميرة الجليد

اللهم فرج هم المهمومين 
الله يحقق الي تتمنونه

اللهم اميــــــــــــــــــــن 
أستغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب إليه ..

----------


## قلبي خالي

للرفع ......................

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اذكر ربيعتي متزوجه من 4 سنوات وقبل رمضان قلت لها استغفري وايد وادعي بالسجود والقيام وسبحان الله بعد رمضان حملت والحين عندها بنوته

وربيعتي ثانيه كانت حامل برمضان بالشهور الاخيره وبنوتها كان راسها فوق وتميت ادعي لها وتغير وضعها ماشاء الله

وكنت ادعي ان امي ماتسافرعني واتم والحمدلله موجوده 

باقي ربي يرزقني الزوج الصالح مع ان كنت ادعي قبل الفطور دوم ان هالرمضان اكون في بيتي او مالجه بس بعد عندي امل والخيره في ما اختاره الله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اذكر ربيعتي متزوجه من 4 سنوات وقبل رمضان قلت لها استغفري وايد وادعي بالسجود والقيام وسبحان الله بعد رمضان حملت والحين عندها بنوته

وربيعتي ثانيه كانت حامل برمضان بالشهور الاخيره وبنوتها كان راسها فوق وتميت ادعي لها وتغير وضعها ماشاء الله

وكنت ادعي ان امي ماتسافرعني واتم والحمدلله موجوده 

باقي ربي يرزقني الزوج الصالح مع ان كنت ادعي قبل الفطور دوم ان هالرمضان اكون في بيتي او مالجه بس بعد عندي امل والخيره في ما اختاره الله

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}
*

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

الله يتقبل دعائنا

----------


## Dmoooa

بصراحة بنات .. ما شاء الله عليكم واااااااايد تشجعون .. 
والله يجزي صاحبة الموضوع كل الخير .. وفي ميزان حسناتها .. 

ادعوا واحسنوا الظن بالله عز وجل .. وعسى امانيكم تتحقق عاجل غير آجل بإذن وتيسير من الله الرحمن الرحيم
صاحب الجود ..

يا رب تيسر اموري وجميع خواتي بما تحب وترضى
اللهم آآآآآآمين .. وصلى يا رب على خير البشر . .. سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الفرج جريب

الله يرزقكم ان شاء الله من اوسع ابوابه


ويقضى حوائجكم الدنيويه والاخرويه يارب


ويرزقني ويرزق كل بنت ماتزوجت بالزوج الصالح الغني بدينه وخلقه وماله



امين يارب العالمين

----------


## @كشيخة@

*

تدرون بنات أنا أدعي في كل صلاة وعقب كل صلاة باللي ابغيه

وكنت ف كل رمضان ادعي ان الله يرزفنيه بالزوج الصالح

وكنت اقول لاختيه ف رمضان اللي طاف انا رمضان الياي إنشاء الله بكون ف بيتت ريليه


الحمدلله ع كل حال بس عنديه امل كبير بأن الله رايح يكتبليه هالشئ محد يدري احد اوعقب

*

----------


## loolh

يالله التيسير من عندك
وربي يقضي حوائجكم ويفرج عنكم همكم وكربكم يااارب
ويشفي كل مريض
ويرحم كل من غاب عن الدنيا
وما ايي رمضان الا ربناا راضي عناا كل الرضى


ويااااارب ما ايي رمضاان الا وانا مخطوووبه يااارب ياكريم
ربي ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين الزووج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل

الله يسعدكم دنيا واخره وتذكروا قوله سبحانه وتعالى (ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى)
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى
استغفر الله لي ولوالداي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات الى يوم يبعثون

----------


## قلبي خالي

يزاكم الله خير يارب وفي ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه


بعد لا تنسون لمن تدعون لنفسكم تدعون لاهلكم ولغيركم من الناس

سبحان الله مافي مثل الدعاء في رمضان

ربي يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير 

رب لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين


اللهم عافني سمعي...اللهم عافني في بصري ...اللهم عافني في جميع بدني

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

اللهم اشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين

اللهم اشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين

اللهم اشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين

اللهم اشف أخي وعافه واغفر له وارحمه..اللهم أبعد عنه الحسد والسحر والأمراض والأسقام

اللهم اهد زوجه...اللهم اهد زوجه..اللهم اهد زوجه

اللهم بارك لي وله فيما رزقتنا

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## شحيه_عنيده

أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وأياكن جميعا ممن لا ترد لهم دعوه في هذا الشهر،،!
الكريم وغيره من الشهور ،،
اللهم تقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا وصالح اعمالنا ،،
وجزاك الله كل الخير ،،

----------


## 8نوف8

بصراحة أمور كثيرة

حسيت ان دعاء رمضان سهلها لي

وهذا من فضل ربي

كل ما كان يصير كنت أتذكر الدعاء عيني تدمع مدري خوف مدري ثقة .. ماعرف !!

انا مؤمنة ان كل شي صار لي وبيصير كان فيه خير لي  :Smile: 

لي عودة

----------


## 8نوف8

قصتي الأولى

بكتبها باختصار

عقب ماتخرجت من المدرسة.. كنت أطمح أدخل جامعه .. نسبتي كانت في الثمانينات
واللي بهالنسبة مستحيل يحصلون المنح المقدمة من الدولة.

صح في جامعات حكومية في الدولة .. بس الخوف مسيطر !! ماعرف الكل كان يحسسني اني ممكن بأي غلطة ممكن أنطرد او آخذ انذار وهالشي كنت أشوفه في بنات العايلة 

يعني بنات متفوقات ويحصلون انذار ومجموعهم متدني وايد !!

في رمضان كنت كل وقتي أدعي ان الله يسهل علي موضوع الجامعه
وكنت في داخلي أبكي خاصة ان خطف فصل دراسي وضاع علي التسجيل

سبحان الله يوم العيد خبرتني وحدة .. قالت لي جربي تقدمين على المنحة
صح كنت مترددة لان مافي ولاشي يساعد على المنحة بس قدمت عليها

وعقب ما خطف وقت على الفصل الثاني وتسكر التسجيل خلاص يعني بيكون راحت عليه سنة دراسية كاملة

سبحان الله حصلت على الموافقة .. ورحت سجلت والتسجيل أصلا موقف !!

والامور كانت سهلة 

وكل من حولي مستغرب

كيف وافقوا وكيف سجلت !!

أموري كانت سليمة .. 100%

والحمدلله ..

والتوفيق من الله

انتظروني بكمل كلامي ^___~

----------


## ورد جـوري

الله يفرج همومكن وهمي وهموم جميع المسلمين ان شاء الله...

----------


## قلبي خالي

> قصتي الأولى
> 
> بكتبها باختصار
> 
> عقب ماتخرجت من المدرسة.. كنت أطمح أدخل جامعه .. نسبتي كانت في الثمانينات
> واللي بهالنسبة مستحيل يحصلون المنح المقدمة من الدولة.
> 
> صح في جامعات حكومية في الدولة .. بس الخوف مسيطر !! ماعرف الكل كان يحسسني اني ممكن بأي غلطة ممكن أنطرد او آخذ انذار وهالشي كنت أشوفه في بنات العايلة 
> 
> ...


ماشاء الله لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ربي يبارك لج ويزيدج من خيره

فعلاااااااااا الدعاء وخااااااااصه في رمضان شي عجييييييب ربي سميع عليم سبحانه

يزاج الله خير عالقصه

----------


## نوروتو77

يا الله يا كريم يا مجيب دعة المضطرين ارززقني صحة في جسدي وفرج علي هم البيت واقض عنا الدين يا رحمن يا رحيم يا رحيم يا رحيم يا ذا العرش المجيد يا الله يا الله يا الله

----------


## دمعة غـلا

ماشاء الله عليكم 

الله يحقق الي فبالكم ان شاءالله

----------


## أم حمدان 99

يا رب تيسر اموري وجميع خواتي بما تحب وترضى
اللهم آآآآآآمين .. وصلى يا رب على خير البشر . .. سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## عويش88

يزاكن الله خييير

انا حاليا ادعي لخالتي وبنات عمتي انهم يعرسون عااااااااااااااااااجلا غير ااااااااااااجل


أأأأأأأأأأأأمييييييييييييييين يااارب

----------


## نبض القلم

انا قبل يومين او اكثر تقريبا كنت مضايقة اشوي من شغله وكنت ادعي ربي من الخاطر سبحان الله ما كلمت الساعه والا دعائي مستجاب وكان اليوم الي بعده يوم فرج سبحان الله

من تحقق لي هالشيء قمت اصيح وسرت عقب وصليت حمد وشكر لرب العالمين، لانه كل هذا بفضل ربي

هو ارحم من ابي وامي 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا تنسونا من الدعاء في الغيب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

(( اللهم اني اسالك نعمة دائمة تفيض بها خيراتك وتتوسع بها ارزاقك وتتضاعف بها بركاتك وتزيد
بها افضالك واعوذ بك من ان تزول عني نعمك وتنقص عني خيراتك وتنقطع عني ارزاقك وتنتهي 
عني بركاتك وتذهب عني افضالك))

----------


## حنان الهاجري

سبحان الله الذي يستجيب لدعاء عبده ويفرج عن همه 
انا الصراحه يوميا ادعي ان الله سبحانه يحفظ والداي وابنائي وزوجي وسبحان الله الله هدا ريليوتغير ٣٦٠ درجه للاحسن ووالداي والحمدلله ربي ابعد عنهم الامراض وابنائي دايما يحفظهم من مواقف كانوا ممكن يتاذون منها سبحان الله وربي فديته ماقصر حفظ ريلي من حادث قوي والحمدلله
فعلا الالحاح فيالدعاء يوميا سبب فالاستجابه 
مرة كنت مقدمة عالليسن وكنت راسبه قبلها اربع مرات وكنت فعلا محتاجه الليسن اتصلت عقب ما خلصت الاختبار جان يقولولي انتي راسبه قمت سيدة توضيت وصليت ركعتين ودعيت ربي وانا ابكي وسبحان الله عقبها اتصلت وقالوا لي انتي ناجحه سبحان رحمة ربي

----------


## الخيييليه

بارك الله فيكم

حلو الموضوع ^^

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

سبحآن الله 

يا رب تيسر اموري وجميع خواتي بما تحب وترضى

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

من كم سنه وامي دوم تبا تسافر عنا لاسباب ومن رمضان اللي طاف ولليوم دوم ادعي ربي انها ماتسافر لين ربي يرزقني الزوج الصالح اللي يحميني واكون تحت ولايته بالخير ان شاء الله والحمدلله ربي سبحانه حقق لي جزء من الدعاء وامي لليوم ماسافرت وكل ماتاخذ العزم يصير شي يخليها تصبر وتنسى السفر ربي يرزقني الريل الصالح اللي يخاف الله فيني ويعوضني خير

----------


## عيمية حلوة

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

إن شاء الله بعد رمضان أتزوج الشخص اللي يباه قلبي 

قولوا يارب

----------

